# Searched with no Luck



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 7, 2016)

Does anyone know a program that will allow you to preview your raw files shot from a Canon 5d mk iv on a mac. I can view them in lightroom with no problem. I just want to be able to view them in my folders before hand its driving me crazy...


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2016)

Photo mechanic will let you look at them. Not sure about other programs. I just got that one for sports work.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 7, 2016)

Ronlane thanks for the input. Im not looking to spend a 150$ just to view the pics lol


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 7, 2016)

Essential tool: fastrawviewer

Joe


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 7, 2016)

Ysarex do you this with a iMac?


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 7, 2016)

ToMaNyToYsJf said:


> Ysarex do you this with a iMac?



No. I know it's available for the MAC Os and I know MAC users who use it. I use it because, beyond simply showing you the image, it gives you real information about the raw file.

Joe


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 7, 2016)

I just use finder.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 14, 2016)

zombiesniper i still run into the same problem in finder i click into the folders and still just seeing the basic files with no image. Is there a specific setting i need? Im all up to date on software updates.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 14, 2016)

Interesting.
The only thing I can suggest is in finder go to view, Show View Options and ensure Show Icon Preview is checked.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 18, 2016)

zombiesniper I got around to checking my settings and everything was check marked. Do you import using Iphoto? I usually just drag from my cf card and make a new folder Im wondering if that has something to do with it... 
Ysarex thanks for  fastrawviewer I download the 30 day free trial.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 18, 2016)

I import with lightroom. So it could be that once imported with lightroom it will allow for viewing in finder.


----------



## binga63 (Dec 19, 2016)

a friend of mine uses Fastone


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 19, 2016)

The camera didn't come with anything?


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Dec 21, 2016)

yes but only reads dng files


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2016)

ToMaNyToYsJf said:


> yes but only reads dng files



EOS, PowerShot and IXUS Camera Software and Apps - Canon Europe


----------

